# Nikon D90 FE E error message



## quinte (Sep 23, 2010)

I recently purchased a Sigma 50mm 2.8 EX DG 1:1 Macro Lens on ebay.  Have not had chance to use much.  The other day trying it out in auto and manual- all seemed to be working ok.  Today tried again.  Played around in auto, then switched camera and lens to manual. When I unlock the aperture ring and go to anything other than f32, I get an FE E message.  I can use the command wheels on the camera and manually change speed and aperture that way, but shouldn't I be able to use the ap ring on the camera?  Making any sense? I also cleaned the lens and camera contacts and tried reseating the lens several times.  Thanks


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 23, 2010)

You have to leave it locked in at f/32. You change the aperture via camera.


----------



## quinte (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks.  I finally figured out that was the only way to get it to work manually.  I just thought that I had used the aperture ring when I first got it, but I must have been thinking of a different lens.  I'm just glad to know that all is working ok.  I suppose the aperture ring could be used on a different camera and not the D90 or why would they put it on there?


----------

